# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Homeopathie: extra weerstand voor schoolgaande kinderen

## FRANCOIS580

*Homeopathie: extra weerstand voor schoolgaande kinderen*

*Bij het naderen van een nieuw schooljaar worden de boekentassen weer uit de kast gehaald en het schoolmateriaal in orde gebracht omdat onze kinderen hun start niet zouden missen. Ze staan weer voor nieuwe en grote uitdagingen en extra inspanningen. Met een nieuw schooljaar zitten we ook meteen in het najaar, met zijn fris en vochtig klimaat een extra bedreiging voor onze gezondheid. Om aan al deze uitdagingen het hoofd te kunnen bieden is het verhogen van onze weerstand een aanrader, zeker voor onze schoolgaande kinderen. Wat zijn dan de meest doeltreffende homeopathische middelen voor meer weerstand om ze kinderen te wapenen tegen de inspanningen van een nieuw schooljaar en de gure weersomstandigheden waar ze de komende maanden zullen aan blootgesteld worden?*


Eens de zomerse temperaturen definitief achter de rug krijgt ons afweersysteem het steeds zwaarder te verduren. Precies bij de overgang van de zomer naar het kille en vochtige najaar bereikt onze weerstand een dieptepunt. Een extra stimulans is dan zeker op zijn plaats. Een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding, gecombineerd met voldoende lichaamsbeweging is een eerste vereiste voor een verhoogde weerstand, zowel bij kinderen als volwassenen. Groenten en fruit maar ook natuurlijke weerstandsversterkende middelen en probiotica helpen ons daarbij onze natuurlijke weerstand te verhogen. Vitamines, mineralen en anti-oxydanten staan daarbij centraal, zeker bij schoolgaande kinderen.

*Vitamine C* 

Een van de meest essentiële vitamines voor een versterkte weerstand is ongetwijfeld vitamine C. Deze vitamine verhoogt niet alleen je weerstand, maar bevordert tegelijk de opname van ijzer uit je voeding. Vitamine C is tevens een belangrijk anti- oxydant dat je wapent tegen de schadelijke invloed van de vrije radicalen die je weerstand ondermijnen en je verouderingsproces zal versnellen. Anti- oxydanten beschermen onze gezonde lichaamscellen en wapenen ons tegen alle bedreigingen van buitenaf. Dankzij een gavrieerde voeding krijg je alle noodzakelijke voedingsstoffen naar binnen om te presteren en het najaar en de winter zonder al teveel kleerscheuren door te komen.

Tips van de diëtiste: 

•*Vitamine C:* vind je vooral in alle citrusfruit, in aardappelen en in de groenten.

•Gevarieerde voeding: plaats zoveel mogelijk gekookte groenten en rauwkost, fruit, volkorenproducten, zilvervliesrijst en vis op je dagelijks menu.

*Concentratieverhogende voeding*

Een nieuw schooljaar betekent extra inspanningen en een verhoogde concentratie. Daarvoor zijn hoge concentraties aan essentiële vetzuren noodzakelijk. Hoge dosissen essentiële vetzuren vind je in alle vette vissoorten zoals zalm, paling, makreel, sardines en haring maar ook in alle groene groenten en in noten. 

*Tip van de diëtiste:*

•*Essentiële vetzuren:* lust je kind geen of té weinig voeding rijk aan deze essentiële vetzuren dan kun het visoliecapsulles geven met een goede verhouding van essentiële vetzuren EPA, AA en DHA. Efamol Junior van Dokter Vogel bevat el deze vetzuren in de juiste verhouding en is dan ook sterk aan te bevelen. 

*Extra weerstand voor iedereen*

Zowel jong als oud heeft extra vitaminen en mineralen nodig bij iedere seizoensovergang. Als ouders moeten we ook op dit vlak het goede voorbeeld geven door onze kinderen gezonde eet- en leefgewoontes aan te leren. Eet samen fruit, drink samen voldoende water en ga samen wandelen, fietsen, zwemmen of welke favoriete sport dan ook. Op die manier leren je kinderen op een speelse manier gezond te leven en komt je gezin gezond de winter door.

*Laat de natuur je helpen*

Laat de natuur je een handje toesteken om je weerstand en die van je gezin te optimaliseren. In de natuurgeneeskunde zijn tal van middelen beschikbaar om je weerstand op peil te houden:

•*Koninginnebrij:* een écht natuurproduct afkomstig van onze bijenkolonie. 

Doeltreffend tegen een verminderde lichamelijke weerstand. Koninginnebrij is rijk aan koolhydraten, essentiële vetzuren, aminozuren als koper, ijzer en fosfor, vitamine B en biotine. Naast dit alles bevat koninginnebrij ook een hoge dosis choline dat je geheugen versterkt. Koninginnebrij versterkt niet alleen je weerstand. Het schenkt je extra energie en levenslust en is efficiënt tegen zowel virale als bacteriële infecties.Word je toch ziek, dan bevordert koninginnebrij je herstelperiode.

•*Ginseng:* wordt in landen als China en Korea niet voor.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

www.leefnugezonder.be

----------

